
New high temperature superconducting record: LaH10 at -23C and 170 GPa - nickparker
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612559/the-record-for-high-temperature-superconductivity-has-been-smashed-again/
======
Zanni
That parenthetical caveat about the pressure is a doozy. 170 gigapascals is
almost 1.7 million atmospheres. So, yes, that's "warmer than the current
temperature at the North Pole," but not remotely close to conditions you can
easily achieve at the North Pole. For contrast, the crush depth of a modern
nuclear submarine is about 3,000 feet, with pressure of less than 100
atmospheres. Kudos to OP for including it in the post title.

------
avmich
There were recently reports about room-temperature of H2S superconductor under
insane pressures. You can hold some big pressures of material formed as thin
cylinder with thick walls of composites, but I'm not sure about actual
numbers.

------
0db532a0
Does anyone know why such high pressures are needed? Does the material adopt a
different sort of crystalline structure at that point?

------
jnurmine
How does one go about creating this kind of crazy pressure...?

~~~
bglazer
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diamond_anvil_cell](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diamond_anvil_cell)

------
ohiovr
The Jupiterians would love it

